# wiring my shipping container



## Neuromancer

I have a shipping container I want to use as a building but it needs to have a power outlet. How expensive would it be to get an outlet put in it provided I can make a hole in it?


----------



## Doorgunner

*Wiring shipping container.*



Neuromancer said:


> I have a shipping container I want to use as a building but it needs to have a power outlet. How expensive would it be to get an outlet put in it provided I can make a hole in it?


It is impossible to say with the information given. You will need to tell us:

How far is it from the nearest electrical supply?
Is the supply an existing branch circuit or the panel?
What size (amps) outlet do you require?
Will you be burying the cable or going overhead?
If going underground, what type of soil (sandy, rocky, etc.)?
How much of the work are you willing to do yourself? (eg. If you dig the ditch and buy the stuff I would show you how to hook it up for free, assuming I was in your area. If you wanted me to do the complete job, the backhoe rental alone would be a couple of hundred bucks.)

As far as making a hole in the container, a holesaw should do the job for you.

Get some more information to the list and I'll try to point you in the right direction.

Matt


----------



## SimeaseDream

What kind of shipping container? Used for shipping what?


----------



## rayparkerjr

How much is an activation charge from the power company or is there such a thing?


----------



## JeepHammer

Start with good EARTH GROUND ROD and solidly connect that great big conductor to that Earth Ground Rod...

Don't cheap out on this, your life depends on it.
------------------------

Since we don't know if you are going to supply this thing from solar panels, grid power through a meter, from a breaker box in the house, or how, I can't really go into specificis for the external hookup...

Internally, I'd mount a small breaker box or breaker sub-box.
I'd run conduit for the lights and outlets, and use single strand wire to connect them to the breaker box.


----------

